

Scott Heiferman (Meetup): "We won't escape real identity, & anonymity will die." - ha470
http://atroundtable.com/onlinecommunities#post-50-anchor

======
droithomme
I read his comment as "a corporate controlled police state is inevitable so
get used to it". He is clearly an enemy of freedom.

~~~
josh_miller
I worked for Scott at Meetup and can promise you that's the opposite of the
truth. He's all about empowering people and communities, and disrupting
traditional institutions. Read his full post on the page. He was making a
prediction, not endorsing it.

~~~
droithomme
Hey Josh, I wonder if your opinion is any different that Scott didn't mean it
that way now that part two of the interview has come out at
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/04/founder-stories-
heiferman-f...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/04/founder-stories-heiferman-
facebook/) and he states clearly that he doesn't trust those who don't allow
themselves to be tracked and monitored by Facebook? Seems pretty nefarious to
me and not so easy to find it an innocuous comment. People do change, perhaps
he has changed since you knew him.

------
stephenhandley
I'm surprised to see no one has mentioned Quora on there. Their approach to
making anonymity variable based on topic and context, while at the same time
requiring real-identity backing it, works well. Users are able to hide their
identity as needed while the site can still maintain accountability.

------
yuhong
Personally, I am not for real name policies or anything like that, but the
problems with non-anonymity needs to be fixed if possible. For example, I
remember during the Google+ nymwars that someone said on Google+ that it is
odd that anonymity is needed to talk about nymwars.

------
gerggerg
This is all mildly ironic since the easiest place to remain anonymous is the
internet.

Real Name policy my ass. More like seemingly real name policy.

Anonymity is certainly shifting but death? Don't think so.

------
glimcat
There was anonymity before there was an internet.

------
joshu
I feel a bit out of my depth answering these. What did I get into?

~~~
joshu
Why am I getting downvoted?

I am one of the participants of the roundtable discussion.

~~~
gloob
You get downvoted a lot. _shrugs_

------
shareme
My alternate thesis ...

Anonymity will not die but be self-regulated to those adult enough to handle
its set of responsibilities to serve the greater good of the world..

Anonymous seems to come close to it as far as different factions within
Anonymous now getting clued in that criminals have infiltrated their group and
splitting of to continue specific goals..

